# White Clouds Dying Off



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Over the past 4 days I have lost 7 out of 10 of my golden white cloud minnows, and the other three keep clamping up. I have no idea what could be causing this, as I can't see any changes on the outside, but maybe someone else will catch something I'm missing? Thanks for any help given!

1. Size of tank? 10 Gallons

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 10
d. pH, KH and GH? 8.4, 20, 4 (water softener being used)
e. Test kit? API Liquid Test Kits

3. Temperature? ~69

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? ~4 months, cycled

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? There was previously 10 golden white clouds, three are left. They're all around 1.5", and I've had them for 2 months. Also some pest snails. Tank is planted.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No, they were the first and only fish meant to go in there.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Moderately planted with live plants.
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Eco-complete
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? Red lava rocks

9. a. Filtration? Top Fin 10
b. Heater? No

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? Two 25W CFLs, 6.5 hours per day
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? No

11. a. Water change schedule? E/O week
b. Volume of water changed? 50%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap
d. Water conditioner used? Prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Every water change

12. Foods? Omega One flakes 
How often are they fed? 5 or 6 days per week

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? Clamped, staying in one corner of tank unless frightened
b. Appearance of poop? Have not observed long enough to tell
c. Appearance of gills? Slightly red

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No
b. What meds were used? N/A

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.

Several pictures here


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Hmmm.... I have white clouds and they are pretty hardy. I did lose a couple over the last year, 1 seemed to have managed to jump out of the tank that's fully covered so I assume it jumped out of the filter opening somehow. The other death was due to illness, the fish lost its appetite and eventually died.

Have the fish been attacking the food and eating well? 

These fish usually survive a cycling tank but if they are constantly stressed they will most likely get ill. Maybe you're changing too much water at once and causing the tank to cycle. Smaller tanks are harder to keep stable and 50% water change might just be too much.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. They were eating fine until they started dying. The tank was fully cycled before the fish were added, and I've never had a problem with the cycle jumping when I do a water change (I test the water right before and three days after a water change, and levels are always ammonia 0, nitrite 0, and nitrate 0-10.)


----------



## Crazyfish (Feb 3, 2014)

Only other thing I can think of that can wipe out white clouds aside from water conditions is neon tetra disease.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you again. I looked up NTD, and the fish don't/didn't seem to have any of the symptoms associated with it. Lost another one last night and the remaining two still don't seem to be showing signs of illness other than the clamped fins.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, seems like I have one symptom now. This is the last fish in the tank and is displaying horribly erratic behavior. It is swimming in constant circles until it hits a plant, and then it pauses for about half a minute.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncMAXztUxc8 (sorry for the random audio)


----------

